# Bought a new bike...



## J5isalive2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Well i just called up my LBS and got a new bike, i'll go and pick it up on friday. 

Ended up going with a Giant TCR C2. I will be using the bike to do some triathlons and prepare for the triathlons as well as just doing some general pleasure riding...But when a triathlon is down the road i suppose any riding is training.

I am pretty excited about the bike...

Though i would like to hear from those who own it one, is there anything i should look out for? Any thing that needs replacing rather quickly? From what i can tell it has a pretty solid parts package so i should be happy with it in its stock configuration for a good while. 

When i placed the order i went ahead and told them to throw some Ultegra Clippless pedals on the bike and they went ahead and gave the pedals to me for free (I was semi expecting them to give me the pedals simply because i was spending a decent amount of money and have given them alot of business in the past)... I come from a mountain bike / BMX background and am used to the clippless pedals, i ride Time pedals mostly so this will be my first road pedal, and first shimano pedal so hopefully they work well for me.


John


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

How about some photos?, good luck with the C2 excellent bike. I had a C3, actually still do and just went up to an Advanced 2. The C3 was very stiff and responded very well, never had an issue. The frame was a very solid package, I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## J5isalive2 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't have it yet to post a picture... i cant pick it up till friday because my schedule is kinda hectic.

General Image


----------



## J5isalive2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh here is a good question:

What is a good basic cycle computer? I don't need anything flashy like GPS and what not. All i'm really interested in is MPH, Average Speed, Distance. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I bought this one. I like it because it's small, can be mounted on the stem or bars, and is wireless. Oh, and it's pretty cheap too.

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=&subcategory=&brand=60000307&sku=19247&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop%20by%20Brand%3A%20Cateye


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fivethumbs said:


> I bought this one. I like it because it's small, can be mounted on the stem or bars, and is wireless. Oh, and it's pretty cheap too.
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=&subcategory=&brand=60000307&sku=19247&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop%20by%20Brand%3A%20Cateye


That's a really good price for wireless and Cateye is a rock solid brand, but that model lacks cadence and avg. speed, so this is my pick:

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...reid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Cyclocomputers


----------

